# water in temp guage



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Im getting water in my temp guage . seems like when it starts to warm up i see it more .thought i sealed it good when i installed it ,but the cold ones must of got the best of me , so any ideas how to get water out . thinkin about just replacing it with a new one but sealing it up better this time .it works fine but very hard to see sometimes,,,any ideas before i go spend more money


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

One way is to take it out, remove all the silicone, put it in an oven face-down at about 110 degrees until it drys out. The moisture will leave through the stud and light holes. It'll take about 15-20 minutes depending on how much is in there.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

alright guys ,,I took it out and took all the old silicone off ,didnt try it in the oven but put a heat gun to it for awhile,cleared it up real good . siliconed it up with some 3hr set stuff i had laying around(something i had left over from the shower redo)put it back on ,but this time i made sure to seal the face plate (around the glass and where it sets when u mount it ). that was where it was getting in at ,well if that dont work im gonna get that sealed one for a boat.
nmkawierider good idea "heat" i was too lazy to remove it all the way thats when i figured the heat gun would do the same thing.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blue beast said:


> alright guys ,,I took it out and took all the old silicone off ,didnt try it in the oven but put a heat gun to it for awhile,cleared it up real good . siliconed it up with some 3hr set stuff i had laying around(something i had left over from the shower redo)put it back on ,but this time i made sure to seal the face plate (around the glass and where it sets when u mount it ). that was where it was getting in at ,well if that dont work im gonna get that sealed one for a boat.
> nmkawierider good idea "heat" i was too lazy to remove it all the way thats when i figured the heat gun would do the same thing.


Long as you got it all it should stay clear. If not...you'll know...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

hope i got it all


----------

